# CPJ 2 here



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I received the advanced copies of CPJ 2 just now and looks pretty good. Surprisingly hefty. More is more. It is also shrinkwrapped as opposed to CPJ 1 pictured next to it. The bulk of the print run should arrive next week and I'll start filling subscription orders then. Now I guess I better get it over with, far as looking inside. Within 60 seconds I usually see a mistake that got through the multitude of proofs.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 13, 2006)

Yay!!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 13, 2006)

As a writer, I must say that Chris is a "writer's editor." He was a joy to work with -- I know I ended with a preposition but that's how the expression goes. It's also a great joy to see something written actually go into print within a reasonable time. That doesn't always happen.

Well done Chris!

rsc




> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Yay!!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 13, 2006)

I want to order this, but the page screwed up for me when I tried. Hopefully it will work later!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you Scott. I honestly have to say some authors are easy to work with and others tend to be rather "needy." You are the former to be sure.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 13, 2006)

Gabriel,
Try my sig line link or this: http://www.cpjournal.com/subscribe.htm
or do you mean the subscription buttons themselves were on the fritz?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Gabriel,
> Try my sig line link or this: http://www.cpjournal.com/subscribe.htm
> or do you mean the subscription buttons themselves were on the fritz?



I think it was my PayPal account that was screwing up. I'll try again later.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 13, 2006)

BTW, after telling Dr. Bacon you all here on PB are the first to hear its "done".


----------



## CDM (Jun 13, 2006)

Do your fellow PBers get their subscriptions filled first? 

Oh please oh please oh please...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 13, 2006)

That may be pushing it. As best I can it is going to be FIFO. Dr. Clark may get one of the advances though if any are left after I send copies out to various promotional venues; he's been very nice to the editor.


----------



## DTK (Jun 13, 2006)

I just ordered a copy, and I look forward especially to reading Dr. Clark's article. But I'm confident all the material therein will be edifying.

DTK


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you David; I trust this is so. Of course all have likes and dislikes but I hope the quality is of an even level though some articles are more heavily dontrinal and other historical. Thanks for the subscription. Was this new or a renewal? I didn't get you name coming up in the order entry for having subscribed last year. Or were you one who picked up a freebie last year. I seem to recall someone here on PB went that route.


----------



## Philip A (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTK_
> I just ordered a copy, and I look forward especially to reading Dr. Clark's article. But I'm confident all the material therein will be edifying.
> 
> DTK



I understand that Dr. Clark's article is an expansion of his lecture at the WSCAL faculty conference in January. When I started listening to that recording, I was a Baptist, and 45 minutes later, at the end of the lecture, I was a Presbyterian.

So I agree, it should be a great article


----------



## DTK (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Thank you David; I trust this is so. Of course all have likes and dislikes but I hope the quality is of an even level though some articles are more heavily dontrinal and other historical. Thanks for the subscription. Was this new or a renewal? I didn't get you name coming up in the order entry for having subscribed last year. Or were you one who picked up a freebie last year. I seem to recall someone here on PB went that route.


It's a new subscription. I picked up a copy that was free to me either at the Twin Lakes Fellowship in Mississippi or at the PCA General Assembly last year. I can't remember which.

Thanks,
DTK


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTK_
> It's a new subscription. I picked up a copy that was free to me either at the Twin Lakes Fellowship in Mississippi or at the PCA General Assembly last year. I can't remember which.
> 
> Thanks,
> DTK


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 13, 2006)

That says a great deal!


> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CDM (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it on Mp3? If so, could you please provide a link to the lecture? I have 2 brothers and 1 cousin struggling in their Baptist views.

 again for CPJ


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.wscal.edu/bookstore/audio/index.php


----------



## Philip A (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> Is it on Mp3? If so, could you please provide a link to the lecture? I have 2 brothers and 1 cousin struggling in their Baptist views.



Yes, you can find it HERE.

I later ordered the whole CD series (they may still be offering it at cost, too); the first two lectures, by Drs. Horton and Jones, are also phenomenal, and deal with a couple of other big issues that are difficult for Baptists to understand in relation to paedobaptism.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 21, 2006)

Whew. The rest of the 1300 lbs of CPJs arrived about 4:30 or 5pm today and I just finished moving them in doors; Dr. Bacon just left with a few more to take with him to Brazil tomorrow. Of course he didn't get here in time to help me move them in doors. I will start sending them out to subscribers starting tomorrow. Appreciate your patience. Seems these were "almost" here for forever.


----------



## beej6 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you for attending to such "weighty" matters, Chris.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beej6_
> Thank you for attending to such "weighty" matters, Chris.



I can laugh now.


----------

